# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Do nderronit fene apo kombesine?

## shitesi

Nese do viheshit ne kushtet qe do ju duhej te nderronit fene ose kombesine cdo te benit?

----------


## drague

fene .

ashtu kshu e kisha bo n'men

----------


## Edvin83

> Nese do viheshit ne kushtet qe do ju duhej te nderronit fene ose kombesine cdo te benit?


Ahahahah, po kombesia ajo qe ke ajo te mbetet  :buzeqeshje: . Ti mund ta mohosh, por ta nderrosh eshte pak e veshtire. Eshte si te thuash qe do te nderrosh ngjyren e lekures si Majkelli, i cili edhe pse u zbardh, prape i thonin zezak. Po ata qe nuk kane fe, si t'i pergjigjen ketij sonazhi?

----------


## Diella1

Kjo kerkese nuk ka kuptim, sepse sa me mire i bindem fese time, aq me shqiptare e mire e besnike do te jem.....

----------

G.S.Vangjeli (01-02-2014)

----------


## loneeagle

Kombesin je i lindur i/e tille kurreeeeeee nuk do e mohoja. Per besimin fetar eshte cfare beson nuk eshte se je i lindur i/e tille.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Nese do viheshit ne kushtet qe do ju duhej te nderronit fene ose kombesine cdo te benit?


kombësia nuk ndërrohet edhe po deshe. me dhunë mund të të shtyjnë të thuash se jam një kombësi tjetër, por brumi nuk ndryshohet. 
feja është dicka tjetër. me dëshirë e merr ose lind. mund të jesh i pafe, por jo i pakombësi ( qoftë edhe nëse je i gjetur në ndonjë kontejner bërlloku). 
e rëndësishme është të jesh jeri i mirë.

----------


## shitesi

> Ahahahah, po kombesia ajo qe ke ajo te mbetet . Ti mund ta mohosh, por ta nderrosh eshte pak e veshtire. Eshte si te thuash qe do te nderrosh ngjyren e lekures si Majkelli, i cili edhe pse u zbardh, prape i thonin zezak. Po ata qe nuk kane fe, si t'i pergjigjen ketij sonazhi?


Hmm
Ne greqine e sotme pothuajse gjysma e popullsise eshte Shqiptare por shume prej tyre kan zgjedhur te jene grek.
Per kete nderrim kombesie e kam fjalen qe ka ardhur si pasoje e politikes greke qe thoshte ortodokset jane greke.

----------


## shitesi

Dhe dicka harruat censusin???
U pyeten njerezit per kombesine dhe ne varesi te asaj qe ndiheshe ate dite jepje pergjigjen .\
Per ta sqaruar me sakt.
Mora shkas nga historia e konvertimit te Shqiptareve ne Mysliman para me shume se 100 vjetesh dhe nga historia e diteve te sotme e kthimit te Shqiptareve ne grek (ki parasysh gjithe te ashtuquajturit vorioepiriot).
Dhe mendimi im eshte qe Shqiptaret qe u bene mysliman u bene per ta perdorur si mase mbrojtjeje kundrejt asimilimit kurse "vorioepiriotet" e sotem e quajne veten grek pervec faktorit ekonomik me se shumti duke u nisur nga feja.

----------


## BLEDI_SH

> Hmm
> Ne greqine e sotme pothuajse gjysma e popullsise eshte Shqiptare.


e shpjegon pak me mire kete?

----------


## Shtimjanii

Kombsia nuk ndrrohet edhe nese deshiron ta besh nje gje te till ,kombsin naj ka imponu Zoti dhe smundemi me ndryshu ,nuk na ka pyt nders fen e ka len ne doren ton qe ne te vendosim vet ,por na ka dhen mendjen qe ta kuptojm te verteten dhe na ka dergu udhezusin me plot argumente shkencore qe vertetojn se cila eshte rruga e drejt

----------


## shitesi

> e shpjegon pak me mire kete?


http://vimeo.com/39153372#at=0

----------


## BLEDI_SH

> http://vimeo.com/39153372#at=0


ma mori mendja se diku kjetu do dilshe :-),por ajo qe the me lart nuk qendron dua te them qe paralelizimi nuk eshte njelloj,sepse rrethanat nuk jane te njejta dhe nuk mund ti shoshes gjerat me te njejtin sy si sot si ne 1821,pastaj mos harro dhe dicka qe arvanitet u detyruan te harronin gjithcka ckishte te beje me Shqiperine dhe gjuhen shqipe,atyre iu ndalua cdo perpjekje per te mbajtur gjalle shqipen,nuk i mlejonin te kishin gazeta ne shqip,nuk u lejohes te flisnin shqip jashte dhe ne shkolle,nubd te flisin vetem ne shtepi,keta nuk i them un por i thojn vete arvanitet qe kane akoma shpirt shqiptari,pra ata me zor u detyruan te asimilohen.

----------


## BLEDI_SH

> http://vimeo.com/39153372#at=0


ma mori mendja se diku kjetu do dilshe :-),por ajo qe the me lart nuk qendron dua te them qe paralelizimi nuk eshte njelloj,sepse rrethanat nuk jane te njejta dhe nuk mund ti shohesh gjerat me te njejtin sy si sot si ne 1821,pastaj mos harro dhe dicka qe arvanitet u detyruan te harronin gjithcka ckishte te beje me Shqiperine dhe gjuhen shqipe,atyre iu ndalua cdo perpjekje per te mbajtur gjalle shqipen,nuk i lejonin te kishin gazeta ne shqip,nuk u lejohej te flisnin shqip jashte dhe ne shkolle,mund te flisin vetem ne shtepi,keta nuk i them un por i thojn vete arvanitet qe kane akoma shpirt shqiptari,pra ata me zor u detyruan te asimilohen..nje video interesante...

----------


## shitesi

> ..nje video interesante...


Faleminderit.

----------


## iktuus

_I nderuar Shites!
Uroj qe te jeni nje shites i mire,  nje shites zarzavatesh qe di te jete kryelart ne punen e tij. Ti me siguri ke nevoj te shesesh sepse je nje shites. Ke specifiken tende ne ate qe bene dhe ate qe bene e bene mire "DI TE SHESESH ZARZAVATE" pranaj mos ec ketu e te na shesesh aburditete. _

----------


## shitesi

> _I nderuar Shites!
> Uroj qe te jeni nje shites i mire,  nje shites zarzavatesh qe di te jete kryelart ne punen e tij. Ti me siguri ke nevoj te shesesh sepse je nje shites. Ke specifiken tende ne ate qe bene dhe ate qe bene e bene mire "DI TE SHESESH ZARZAVATE" pranaj mos ec ketu e te na shesesh aburditete. _


E para une shes diamante dhe jo kushdo mund ti blej dhe e dyta une e kam hequr tabelen ku shkruhet qe klienti ka gjithmon te drejte(qoft ky edhe 100 vjec)ndaj po ste pelqeu kalo te dyqani(tema)tjeter.

----------

user010 (17-08-2014)

----------


## Konstantin

Tybe stik fa, feja mbi te gjitha, nuk jemi popull qafirash ne

----------


## iktuus

> E para une shes diamante dhe jo kushdo mund ti blej dhe e dyta une e kam hequr tabelen ku shkruhet qe klienti ka gjithmon te drejte(qoft ky edhe 100 vjec)ndaj po ste pelqeu kalo te dyqani(tema)tjeter.


Shitesi akoma nuk e ke kuptuar se dyqani eshte nje aktivitet privat por nje vend publik. Prandaj respekt dhe konsideracion edhe per ate qe nuk i pelqen zarzavatet e tua, kritikat nuk jane vetem impulsi kontradiktor por edhe keshilla te ngrohta miqesore

----------


## Nete

.......................

----------


## Scion

Po ne qe jemi pa fe i bie te behemi me fe? Hajde sondazh me mendjen e Enverit

----------

